# Grabadora de sonidos con un PIC



## Maritto (Mar 2, 2008)

Buenas primero que nada! No me habia decidido entre abrir este post aqui, o en la seccion de audio!
Les comento, tengo curiosidad por saber si es factible el desarrollo del siguiente sistema:

Captura de sonidos (digitalizacion y almacenamiento de los mismos), haciendo uso del conversor A/D de un PIC, que haría a las veces de administrador de un chip de memoria externa donde almacenaria los sonidos y luego interpretarlos y reprodicirlos haciendo uso del mismo PIC y con ayuda de un DAC.
Tengo pensado algo, pero como no he visto ningun tema similar, decidi consultar primero para ver cuales son mis opciones basicamente me refiero a esto:
----------------------------------Teclado
-------------------------------------/\\/             
Microfono->Preamplificador->PIC ->DAC->Parlante
-------------------------------------\/ /\
----------------------------------Memoria

Que dicen, es factible?
Para mi si! de hecho ya estoy trabajando en eso!
Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 2, 2008)

Queres hacer un Chipcorder? ( www.winbond-usa.com/en/content/view/36/1518/ )

Cuanta memoria pensas manejar? o cuanto tiempo de grabacion?


----------



## Maritto (Mar 2, 2008)

Tanto sonido como me permita grabar una memoria convencional, nada de SD's, simplemente integrados (Estoy pensando en una calidad de audio aceptable, no estereo, ni calidad de home theater! jejej, pero si audible, como por ejemplo los mensajes de las contestadoras automaticas!)
Y talvez tener grabada cuando mucho 20 min., cuando mucho!


----------



## eidtech (Mar 2, 2008)

si se puede, y es mas facil de lo que crees...

checate la nota de aplicacion 335 de Atmel


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 2, 2008)

Por eso te pregunte la duracion. Grabar sonido es "consumidor" de memoria,  20min de calidad telefonica (8bits, 8000 muestras/s) te ocupa 10Mbytes.
Podes por hacer algun tipo de compresion y bajar bastante la memoria, pero siempre vas a estar lejos de la capacidad de las EEROM y SRAM  comunes.  
Hojea como son los chipcorders y vas a ver cuanto necesitas.


----------



## eidtech (Mar 2, 2008)

Yo te recomendaria la solucion de atmel + SD, la SD te va a salir mas barato que integrados..


----------



## Meta (Mar 2, 2008)

eidtech dijo:
			
		

> Yo te recomendaria la solucion de atmel + SD, la SD te va a salir mas barato que integrados..



Si tuvieramos suficiente información como los que hay en los PIC, lo haríamos.


----------



## Maritto (Mar 3, 2008)

La verdad que si yo te Atmel nu se muchio, supongo entonces que podria ser una sd!
La idea es hacer un sistema que almacene palabras, luego el pic recibe una frase y la lee, podrian ser palabras o vocablos, como un sistema de habla convencional, pero me parece que tanto no debe ocupar o si?
Yo tengo la duda, porque recuerdo que solia venir un programilla que leia frases que uno le escribia, para win 3.11 y entraba en un disquete, osea cuando muhco 1.44 MB, me parece entonces que los 20 min de grabacion eran demasiado exagerados!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 3, 2008)

Lo que decis ahora es un sintetizador de voz, tecnicamente no tiene un pomo que ver con lo anterior que era grabar y reproducir sonidos.


----------



## eidtech (Mar 4, 2008)

Es obvio que la solucion no tiene que ser implementada en un Atmel, en cualquier microcontrolador con ADC es posible hacerlo, la nota aplicacion sirve como referencia en cuanto hardware/software.


----------



## cooperharris (Mar 4, 2008)

saludos amigos, me parece  interezante este proyecto , adema tengo pensado algo parecido, quiero  grabar como especies de pistas  de cuando  toco la  guitarra, seria  olga asi como los acordes, y luego de grabarlos   reproducirlos  y tocar  sobre ese sonido,  y hacer asi como si tuiera  tocando  dos  guitarras,  me funcionaria  bien el chipcorder?,que  dicen  en relacion a la  calidad de el  sonido ?, y en  cuanto  al  precio ?,  o si  existe  otra  forma de hacer que se saldra  mejor?, espero  sus  respuestas apreciados colegas.


----------



## Maritto (Mar 11, 2008)

Perdon por las demoras! andube un poco colgado con el tema de la facu, por otro lado, si tiene que ver lo que estoy diceindo, yo lo que quiero es grabar sonidos utilizando un pic, tanto para la conversión, el almacenamientoi (asi sea en CUALQUIER dispositivo externo)como para la reproduccion, la idea es poder indexar las grabaciones para reproducirlas segun sea mi necesidad, como un acceso aleatorio, no todo de corrido. Se entiende?
Tengo una idea, pero quería saber si alguien que lo hubiese intentado antes tenga alguna propuesta, como para no comenzar desde ZERO, igual tengo un esquemita (muy escueto) con lo que se podría comenzar a codificar por lomenos.
un abrazo!
Luis David


----------



## quindhes (Mar 9, 2009)

Hola, por favor su ayuda para solucionar exactamente el mismo problema, quiero grabar voz en un pic , encontre un sistema ya hecho que guarda alrededor de 20 palabras en una memoria externa del pic y este hace de receptor, grabador y reproductor del sonido.   Lastimosamente no pude checar el programa pero eso es lo que necesito, pero en mayoe escala ya que a mi gustaría grabar alrededor de 800 palabras.   Si esto es factible de mejor manera con otro tipo de controlador que no sea un pic pues por favor sugieranme.   Gracias.
Maritto si ya avanzaste con este tema porfavor dame una mano....


----------

